# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  tìm kiếm trên nhiều bảng trong winform

## manquang29

mình muốn tìm kiếm thông tin trên nhiều bảng trong CSDl SQL ai biết chỉ giúp mình với .cả cách xây dựng trong SQL nữa nha.
____________thank kiu nhiều___________________

----------


## Văn Chiến

*tìm kiếm trên nhiều bảng .*

Có nhiều cách để làm việc đó, thông thường sử dụng 2 cách :
+ Tạo view liên kết các bảng cần tìm kiếm rồi select điều kiện đó trên view đó(Cách này khá đơn giản).
+ Nếu bạn chắc chắn câu lệnh sql bạn có thể sử dụng các lệnh Iner để kết nối các bảng để thực hiện tìm kiếm.

----------


## nguyennam19

nhưng anh ơi trong 2 cách dùng view hay hơn hay là dùng iner vậy ? với lai em dung iner thì hay bi lỗi!

----------


## manhhuong

Theo tớ thiết kế CSDL thế nào mà khi tìm kiếm chỉ xảy ra trên một bảng mới hay. từ 2 bảng trở lên làm sao chạy nổi với dữ liệu lớn.

----------

